# lsd gearbox



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

anyone know how to tell if a manual box is lsd. Is there anything i can look for on the exterior of the gearbox (sr20 box)


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

lucino said:


> anyone know how to tell if a manual box is lsd. Is there anything i can look for on the exterior of the gearbox (sr20 box)


welcome to the forum newbie....before anyone gets on ur case u, u should do a search before u ask any question...this thread has been covered several times...and if ur talkin about cosmetics on the gear box, u can polish it...but wouldnt even mess with doin that unless ur car was only for show or somethin....our cars have been known to have weak trannys and there will be a time when ur gonna have to rip it apart and rebuild it or by a new one...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

In other words, if no one has rebuilt your transmission and not told you about what they did, you probably have the factory LSD in your car. Really the only way you can tell if you have absolutely no other way to find out is to cross reference the part #/model # of the transmission with a part listing or an FSM.

Of course, you could always just crack the thing open and see for yourself.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

lucino said:


> anyone know how to tell if a manual box is lsd. Is there anything i can look for on the exterior of the gearbox (sr20 box)


I don't know of any way to tell by looking. Generally all SE-Rs had lsd until 98'. No GA16s had it except the NX1600. It has been said many times that you can jack up the front of the car until both wheels are off the ground. Spin one wheel and if the other spins the same way it is lsd.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If the tranny has a VLSD, the code on the case will end with a V. A non-VLSD tranny will end with an A.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> welcome to the forum newbie....before anyone gets on ur case u, u should do a search before u ask any question...this thread has been covered several times...and if ur talkin about cosmetics on the gear box, u can polish it...but wouldnt even mess with doin that unless ur car was only for show or somethin....our cars have been known to have weak trannys and there will be a time when ur gonna have to rip it apart and rebuild it or by a new one...


is that supposed to be some kind of joke?


----------

